# Bought a used Model X instead



## More Amps (Jul 30, 2017)

I received another delivery delay on the model 3. I started looking at used Model X's and found a great deal on a 2016 75D with a build date of 12/30/2016. Has all the 2017 hardware and was only a little more expensive than the 3 would be since I bought private party with no sales tax (in my state). Car has every option with the exception of larger wheels and cold weather package.

I'm still debating on what to do with my Model 3 reservation. I may change it to the base version.

I haven't had a chance to drive a Model 3, but I can tell you the model X is impressive.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Congrats! For some of us, the Model 3 timing just didn't work for our needs. I still have my reservation but yes, the X is quite the car


----------



## More Amps (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you. Congrats on yours too. I’m a Day one reservation holder on the 3, but like you I’m in a snowy part of the world. The all wheel drive and many more functions made the X impossible to pass on.


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a model x over the model 3. I'm contemplating cancelling my reservation and waiting a bit longer for a model x.


----------



## More Amps (Jul 30, 2017)

Unfortunately, the X depreciared quite a bit. I paid less than 2/3’s what the original owner paid one year ago. If you don’t need to have a new car then a used X may be doable.


----------



## codeblue309 (Feb 26, 2018)

More Amps said:


> Unfortunately, the X depreciared quite a bit. I paid less than 2/3's what the original owner paid one year ago. If you don't need to have a new car then a used X may be doable.


75D's range didn't make it a practical choice for me but glad it works for you. I was so tempted to pull the trigger on a CPO instead of the 3 but the 3's next gen tech swayed me over.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

More Amps said:


> View attachment 5958
> 
> 
> I received another delivery delay on the model 3. I started looking at used Model X's and found a great deal on a 2016 75D with a build date of 12/30/2016. Has all the 2017 hardware and was only a little more expensive than the 3 would be since I bought private party with no sales tax (in my state). Car has every option with the exception of larger wheels and cold weather package.
> ...


Congrats! The X is a great car. Make sure you ask the service center if your car has been uncorked yet. The difference is VERY noticeable....and free


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

More Amps said:


> . If you don't need to have a new car then a used X may be doable.


It would definitely have to be a used model x. I can't yet afford a new one.
It would also need to be a 90D or above.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Watts4me said:


> It would definitely have to be a used model x. I can't yet afford a new one.
> It would also need to be a 90D or above.


Agree... yet they are even more rare here in Europe than the S... for a bit large for lots of our city driving and grocery stores parking lots...


----------



## Ormond (Aug 2, 2017)

My Model X lease is ending near the end of the year, and I may switch to a Model 3 to save money. However, I like having the instrument panel and the center screen. I'm also accustomed to the ride height now.

It's really tough giving up some features. I haven't been in a Model 3 yet. I only see two in town. I guess I need to hang out at the local superchargers.


----------



## reidkoba (Dec 20, 2017)

Silly question probably, but what is that a picture of in the original post? The black box?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

It contains a set of Model X keychains and a tool to pop the key fob open.


----------



## reidkoba (Dec 20, 2017)

Brokedoc - appreciate the info! Thanks!


----------



## RICK M (Apr 23, 2016)

More Amps said:


> View attachment 5958
> 
> 
> I received another delivery delay on the model 3. I started looking at used Model X's and found a great deal on a 2016 75D with a build date of 12/30/2016. Has all the 2017 hardware and was only a little more expensive than the 3 would be since I bought private party with no sales tax (in my state). Car has every option with the exception of larger wheels and cold weather package.
> ...


----------



## RICK M (Apr 23, 2016)

Congratulations. The X is an awesome vehicle. I canceled my Model 3 reservation after watching the price rise, and more importantly all of the issues with the quality. I am close to purchasing a used Model S 85D with all the bells and whistles for less than the Model 3, and free supercharging for life.


----------

